# Facebook photo page



## 3bayjunkie (Jul 4, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...614414&seq=1259998810&rk=0&fbtype=65&refid=46

Please like my facebook page by clicking the link above or go to facebook and search colby jack photography. Im trying to broaden my reach. Much appreciated!

Sent using PhotoForum


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 4, 2012)

Have you considered "Colby Miles Photography?" All I can think of is Colby Jack cheese when I view your profile.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 4, 2012)

If you are a photographer, I HIGHLY suggest you change your profile picture. :raisedbrow:


----------



## davisphotos (Jul 4, 2012)

Mmmm, delicious cheese. Is it lunch yet?


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 4, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> If you are a photographer, I HIGHLY suggest you change your profile picture. :raisedbrow:



Additionally, you may want to straighten at least some of your horizons... Particularly the landscapes. If not much more of your photos, including portraits.


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jul 4, 2012)

Cool thanks. My name is Colby Jack and it is also my web url. I think it sounds better than colby miles anyway.

Sent using PhotoForum


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jul 4, 2012)

Maybe we can think of a better name? I came up with these.

Jack Miles photography 
CJ Miles photography
Or just Miles photography

I know i need to work on my horizons. I have noted that.

Sent using PhotoForum


----------



## o hey tyler (Jul 4, 2012)

I like CJ Miles. It has a nice ring to it.


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jul 4, 2012)

Thanks. I am trying to be more open to critisizm. I don't take it very well, but I am working on it!


----------

